# Pallet wood pegboard shop cabinet



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone attempted to build a pegboard shop cabinet out of pallet wood? If so, please share pics or links. I've been looking, but can't find anything. I guess I could be the first building one.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Pegboard cabinet? Are you going to trick it out with some sort of sandpaper storage container that also has a way of tearing it into strips, and some high-speed gerber jars for storing parts?


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone out there with real answers?


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't see why it couldn't be done joselamar, I am not sure how you are doing it however. Is it like a pegboard that is open in the front where the tools hang from it or is it a genuine cabinet with doors and drawers and the like? In other words what are your dimensions?

I made my workbench from pallet wood so I am familiar with the material. You will have to laminate quite a bit for wide panels (I'm sure you know) and watch out for things like nails and screws when planing and cutting (I'm sure you definitely know that).

So maybe you could post a picture of something that isn't pallet wood that is kind of the idea you are after and we can all take it from there. Hope this helps


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Kaleb, sorry, I should've specified better when I asked the question. I want to know if anyone has attempted or have built a pegboard shop cabinet with pallet wood. I want to see pictures of those projects if they exist. I'm simply an inexperienced beginner with very minimal tools at hand and a two car garage, so space is limited. I do what I can with my dinky tools but that won't stop me from using muscle to do what a planer can do. The picture I attached here is something similar I want to do. Yes, I know that it might be impossible to build something like that with cheap pallet wood but… you never know. Hope I clarified my question and thanks for the reply.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Could be I'm missing something, but, I don't see where the source of the wood has much to do with it. Do you mean wood from a pallet, like the kind machinery or other items are delivered on? I don't see why you couldn't build a cabinet with it. Just make sure the wood is dry, straight, nail/staple/screw free, and big/long enough to use.

I think pallets are generally made of lumber that doesn't meet the standards for furniture making and the like. I've had pallets that were hardwood, but the generally went to the bonfire. But that's not to say they couldn't be broken down, and something useful made from them.


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, cheapo pallet wood that is used for deliveries. I've seen heavy duty pallets where I work. Almost look like they're made from 2×6s & 2×4s to deliver huge AC units.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I see no reason not to scarf them up and use'm. Like I said, be sure all metal and fasteners are gone before you use any tools on the wood. You might come across so decent hardwood pieces. Good luck!!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

If that is what you are after then I think you will be fine. Pallets can be used, I use them quite a bit, I see no reason why you couldn't build that will pallet wood provided you have the length and don't mind pulling out a few nails. I have done it a bunch, just bear in mind a lot of the wood wants to twist and cup so you will have to deal with that. Have fun. Just post some pictures when you are done, would love to see it


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope my comfort zone doesn't change once I have the wood in my possession. But if I build it, I'd definitely post it. Thanks for the encouragement guys.


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

I've used literally tons of pallet wood for all kinds of projects, both big and small. I have had pretty good success with it as I'm in no big rush to use it right away. I'll break the pallets down carefully, clean up all the metal and any debris I find and stack it inside to acclimate for a couple months or so. I'll use the obvious junk in the wood stove, but have found that being moderately selective, I can find some primo stuff. My latest acquisition has been 230 5×5x 7' timbers that a pipe-laying contractor "donated" to me for firewood. Mainly ash and maple, there were also some oak, cherry and poplar timbers. About 3k of free wood and the crew even delivered and stacked it for me.

Bottom line: don't be afraid to use pallets or other reclaimed wood if it meets your needs and you have prepped it properly.
Sorry for being so long winded and HTH
John


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you don't have a way of milling the wood, either by hand plane or machine, you simply won't get anything that resembles the example pic. If it looks like a pallet and smells like a pallet, well…

Otherwise, you will have a rustic looking peg board storage cabinet. Google pallet projects or using reclaimed palelt wood. There are many examples of pallets being used to build all sorts of stuff.

Note: The few pallets I have disassembled were a real pain to deal with. I finally gave up and moved on to other projects. Lots of nails, boards usually 5/8 inch thick or less. Runners full of twisted nails shot with nail guns. I never got a runner I could salvage for anything.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

madwood that sounds like a hell of a score


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

joselamar this was my frist try building furnture with pillet wood with some help from my friends here on LJ's.


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

David Dean, that is a nice cabinet. I guess a lot of people underestimate pallet wood. Very nice job man! I get more encouraged when I see projects like that.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

When I first started out, way back in the 70's, pallet wood for me was like gold. If it was long runners, all the better! Of course, back then, pallets were thrown off and much easier to get. They also were not treated if they were from overseas. Now, any pallet from overseas has to be insect treated. I recommend visiting local Air Conditioning and Mechanical Contractor companies. They receive a lot of large pallets from American companies shipping their large HVAC units to these tradesmen, and they usually have a tough time getting rid of the pallets.


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

There are a couple of those types of pallets where I work. They are huge and I'm keeping an eye on them. Hopefully they are treated for bugs because they've been sitting next to a dumpster for a few weeks.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks but it is just a 2 darwer panel chest one is for christmas and the other is sold.


----------

